
Styled Components V5 Released - sammorrowdrums
https://medium.com/styled-components/announcing-styled-components-v5-beast-mode-389747abd987
======
sammorrowdrums
"50% faster server-side rendering, 22% faster client-side rendering, 31%
smaller bundle size, RTL support and no breaking changes."

The last time I saw Styled Components come up on HN speed was mentioned as a
big negative, but it seems that they've relentlessly pursued speed
improvements since then. It also seems React Hooks helped them to do so.

I have started using Styled Components late last year and I find the developer
experience to be amazing. It feels like how I should handle styling in a
component based system.

